# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Κατι παιζει με τα Gouldian

## dionysis

Χαιρεται κυριες και κυριοι! Εχω ενα προβληματακι με ενα ζευγαρι απο τα γκουλντιαν μου και θα ηθελα τις γνωμες σας. Εδω και 2 μηνες τα προετοιμαζα για αναπαραγωγη με βιταμινες,συμπληρωματα τα παντα κανονικα. Πριν 3 βδομαδες γεννησε η θυληκια 3 αυγα στην φωλια και 1 κατω στην ζευγαρωστρα. Δεν εκατσαν ομως να τα κλωσσησουν και ετσι τα αφαιρεσα πριν 4 μερες γιατι χαλασαν οπως ηταν επομενο. Σημερα το πρωι εκανε ξανα 1 αυγουλακι μεσα στην φωλια και καθοταν μεσα με τον αρσενικο για πολυ ωρα.Τωρα ξαναειναι εξω. Τι πρεπει να κανω ? Εχω 5 bengalese σε μια ζευγαρωστρα αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα κλωσσησουν γιατι τα πηρα προσφατα. Φοβαμαι πως και αυτα τα αυγα που θα βγαλει αν θα συνεχισει οτι θα πανε στραφη... Εγω αν αυριο δεν δω δευτερο αυγουλακι πρεπει να της προσθεσω ενα ψευτικο ή την αφηνω να κανει τα δικα της ? Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για την βοηθεια!

----------


## jk21

ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗ τα πουλια δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να κατσουν απο το πρωτο αυγο .να ανησυχησεις αν κατσουν συνεχομενα για αρκετες ωρες (αρα ξεκινησει η εκολλαψη )και μετα  εγκαταλειψουν τα αυγα .το αν ειναι γονιμα ή οχι θα το δουμε .μια ωοσκοπηση 

*Έλεγχος γονιμοποίησης των αυγών με ωοσκόπηση*την καταλληλη μερα (για τα καναρινια ειναι η 6η μερα απο την στιγμη που καθησε μονιμα πανω η θηλυκια και στη συνεχεια επισης η 6η μερα για καθε αυγο που ακολουθησε να γεννιεται τις υπολοιπες μερες) θα βοηθουσε .

στην πρωτη γεννα μπορει απλα να μην ειχε γινει γονιμοποιηση .αν το ρωταγες τοτε θα σου ελεγα οταν πεταγες τα αυγα να εβλεπες αν ειχαν εστω μεσα τους ενα καφε σημαδακι  που θα ηταν ο σπορος .

πριν δουμε το θεμα αναλυτικοτερα αν χρειαστει (η ωοσκοπηση δειξει ασπορα αυγα ) θα ηθελα να μου πεις αν εχεις και ποσα πλαστικα αυγα και γνωριζεις τη διαδικασια ανταλλαγης των κανονικων με πλαστικα μεχρι να κανει η θηλυκια και το 4ο αυγο τουλαχιστον

----------


## dionysis

Μολις ανοιξα τα αυγα τα παλια ( τα ειχα κρατησει στην ακρη ) και δεν ειχαν καφε σπορακι αρα μαλλον ηταν ασπορα σωστα? Παιζει επειδη ηταν ασπορα να μην εκατσε ή δεν ειναι δυνατον να το γνωριζε? Πλαστικα αυγα έχω καμια 20αρια. Κανονικα τωρα θα πρεπει να αλλαξω το κανονικο με 1 πλαστικο σωστα? Πειραζει που μου στειλαν αυγα πολυ λιγο μεγαλυτερα απο τα δικα τους ή θα το καταλαβει το γκουλντιαν ?

----------


## jk21

ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗ αν τα αυγα ηταν ασπορα για διαφορες πιθανες αιτιες.πρωτα απο ολα πρεπει να διασφαλισεις (να γνωριζεις ) οτι τα πουλια ειναι ωριμα για να ζευγαρωσουν .τι ηλικια εχουν; τα ειδες να ζευγαρωνουν ; τον αρσενικο δηλαδη να βατευει τη θηλυκια; οι πατηθρες ειναι σε τετοιο σημειο ωστε ο αρσενικος πανω απο τη θηλυκια να καθεται ανετα χωρις να τον περιοριζει το πανω μερος των καγκελων ; τα πουλια μηπως εχουν λιπος στην κοιλιακη χωρα (κιτρινο υποστρωμα κατω απο το δερμα ) ;εχεις χορηγησει καποια φαρμακα τελευταια; ποια ακριβως διατροφη ακολουθεις; ποια σκευασματα εχει δωσει ; ποσο διαστημα πριν να ζευγαρωσουν και για ποσες μερες (αναφεροντας και την συχνοτητα) ; 
μπορει να μην εχουν και τιποτα και απλα μεχρι τοτε να μην ειχαν βατευτει 

δεν ξερω πως αντιδρουν τα πουλια αυτα σε διαφορετικου μεγεθους αυγα για να σου πω κατι υπευθυνα αλλα αν ειναι απλα γυρω στη μιση φορα μεγαλυτερα δεν νομιζω να υπαρξει προβλημα 

τα αυγα τα αλλαζεις μολις κανουν το καθε αυγο ,πρωινη ωρα πριν προλαβουν να το κλωσσησουν 2-3 συνεχομενες ωρες .αν δεν εχουν καθησει μονιμα μπορεις και το αυγο της προηγουμενης ακομα μερας να παρεις 

δεν θυμαμαι αν το εχω ανεβασει καπου εδω αλλα να ενα αρθρακι για  την αντικατασταση απο το ιστολογιο μου  (θα μπει και εδω αμεσα αν δεν το εχω ηδη κανει ) .ισχυει σιγουρα για καναρινια ,δεν ξερω οσο αφορα τις μερες για αλλα πουλια 

*Ένα συχνό συμβάν σε  νεοσεισερχόμενους στο χόμπι της εκτροφής καναρινίων ,το οποίο συνήθως  τους μετριάζει τη χαρά απο την πρώτη τους επιτυχημένη απόπειρα  ζευγαρώματος των πουλιών τους είναι το χάσιμο 1-2 νεοσσών εντός της  φωλιάς απο ασιτία.
Αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί απο επιλογή των ίδιων των γονιών αλλά και επειδή  πατήθηκαν και εμποδιθηκαν να ταιστούν απο τον ανταγωνισμό των  μεγαλύτερων κατά 2-3 μέρες αδερφιών τους (αφού συνήθως τα αυγά σκάνε οχι  όλα μαζί αλλά πρώτα εκείνα τα οποία έκανε και ξεκίνησε να κλωσσά πρώτα ή  κανάρα ).Η ανάπτυξη των πουλιών είναι τόσο ραγδαία που αυτό το μικρό  χρονικό διάστημα είναι ικανό να  τα διαφοροποιήσει σε μέγεθος  αρκετά.Αποτέλεσμα αυτού ,είναι τα μικρότερα να βρίσκονται πολλές φορές  στον πάτο της φωλιάς ,κάτω απο τα άλλα ,μένοντας ατάιστα ,κάτι που  σύντομα τα οδηγεί δυστυχώς στο θάνατο.
Ο πιο διαδεδομένος και αποτελεσματικός τρόπος είναι η αντικατάσταση των  πρώτων 3 αυγών με πλαστικά και η τοποθέτηση τους ξανά την ημέρα που η  κανάρα κάνει το τέταρτο (4η μερα).Έτσι μετά απο 14 μέρες σχεδόν  γεννιούνται όλα την ίδια μέρα ,εκτός αν επακολουθήσει και 5ο ή και 6ο  αυγο τις αμέσως επόμενες ημέρες
*


*Η αντικατάσταση γίνεται όσο  δυνατόν νωρίτερα απο τη στιγμή που θα τα γεννήσει η κανάρα και σίγουρα  πριν προλάβει να κάτσει απάνω τους για αρκετή ώρα (1-2 ώρες το πολύ) και  ζεσταίνοντας τα ξεκινήσει η εκκόλαψη.Τότε είναι πια αργά γιατί διακοπή  της διαδικασίας αυτής σημαίνει θάνατος του νεοσσού.*

*Όταν πάρουμε ένα αυγό απο τη  φωλιά το κάνουμε είτε με ειδική λαβίδα προσέχοντας να μην τα σπάσουμε  ,είτε με καθαρό από λιπαρότητα και υγρασία καθαρό  χέρι επίσης με  προσοχή! Στη συνέχεια τα τοποθετούμε σε θήκες όπου έχουμε στρώσει στρώμα  σπόρων ώστε και να δρα ως μαξιλαράκι που αποτρέπει σπάσιμο τους ,αλλά  και διασφαλίζει τον αερισμό τους.Κάθε πρωί (γύρω στις 8 συνήθως το  καινούργιο αυγό έχει γίνει)  παίρνουμε το καινούργιο γεννημένο αυγό  ,βάζουμε αμέσως πλαστικό και την ίδια ώρα γυρνάμε λίγο ( αν μπορούμε και  2 φορές την ημέρα  ), στη θήκη τα άλλα κρατημένα αυγά (βοηθάει να μην  κολλήσει εσωτερικά ο νεοσσός σε κάποιο τοίχωμα του αυγού ).Τα φυλλάσουμε  σε μέρος δροσερό ,κάτω των 20 βαθμών και χωρίς να δέχονται άμεσα ήλιο* 



αυτη ειναι και η χρησιμη επισημανση του βασιλη ΧΧΧ τοτε στο ιστολογιο μου σαν σχολιο


 χχχ Says:                         
               Μήτσο έχει τύχει να μείνουν και 6-7 ώρες στη φωλιά τα αυγά και δεν  είχα πρόβλημα αφού τα αντεκατέστησα αφού τις πρώτες μέρες οι κλώσσες  δεν κάθονται φανατικά στα αυγά τους! Όσο για το γύρισμα των αυγών που  αναφέρεις, τα αυγά που έχουμε αντικαταστήσει με πλαστικά δεν χρειάζεται  να τα γυρίσεις καθόλου, δεν υπάρχει κανένας φόβος για το νεοσσό που σε  εκείνη τη φάση είναι απλά μια ”τελίτσα” μέσα στον κρόκο και τίποτα  περισσότερο. Έπίσης το βασικό είναι ότι το αυγό μέσα στα σπόρια που το  τοποθετούμε, πρέπει πάντα να έχει τη μύτη του μέσα στα σπόρια και ποτέ  τον αεροθάλαμο, ο οποίος πάντα πρέπει να βρίσκεται εξωτερικά και να  αερίζεται!

----------


## dionysis

Τα πουλια ειναι κοντα στον 1 χρονο και 2 μηνες φιλε μου.Την πρωτη φορα δεν τα ειδα να κανουν κατι μονο τον αρσενικο να της χορευει. Σημερα ομως το πρωι ηταν για πολυ ωρα στην φωλια μεσα πριν γεννηθει ασ πουμε το αυγο.Χτες και η θυληκια εφτιαχνε φωλια μαζι με τον αρσενικο ενω την πρωτη φορα δεν εγινε κατι τετοιο.Οι πατηθρες ειναι σε καλο σημειο εχει χωρο αρκετο.Τα πουλια τρωνε μειγμα της Versele laga,ιχνοστοιχεια,κεχρι,πολυ βιταμινη 3 φορες την βδομαδα,fertivit 2 φορες την βδομαδα εδω και 2 μηνες καθως και υγρο σκευασμα ασβεστιου σε διαφορετικη ποτιστρα γιατι δεν τσιμπαν απο το σουπιοκοκκαλο.Το διαστημα που δεν εχουν κανει κατι δεν το γνωριζω γιατι ειμαι λιγο υπναρας και δεν ειμαι παντα τις ιδιες ωρες σπιτι. Απο οτι ξερω ομως μεσα στην φωλια βατευονται αν δεν κανω λαθος και δεν θελω να τα ενοχλω. Τα αυγα που εχω εκτος απο κεινα που ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερα ειναι σαν των γκουλντιαν αλλα λιγο μπλε.Δεν ξερω γιατι μου στειλαν αυτα.Μπορω να τα χρησιμοποιησω και ας ειναι μπλε ? Αυτο που φοβαμαι ειναι οτι εφοσον σε τοσο μικρο διαστημα ξαναεκανε αυγα μηπως δεν υπαρχει λογος να τα αντικαταστησω με πλαστικα γιατι λογικα δεν θα κανει ξανα μεγαλη ποσοτητα αυγων οπως την πρωτη φορα? Δηλαδη να παω στα πιο "σιγουρα" και καλα και να την αφησω να κανει οτι θελει ? Αν παιζει το ενδεχομενο να γεννησει ξανα και αλλα τοτε θα τα αλλαζω με πλαστικα.

----------


## jk21

Ετσι οπως μου τα λες και ειδικα οτι δεν ειχαν φτιαξει φωλια ενισχυουν την υποψια μου οτι απλα δεν ειχαν ολοκληρωσει την διαδικασια ζευγαρωματος και δεν ειχαν βατευτει .ολα πιστευω θα παρουν το δρομο τους ,απο διατροφη αν εδινες σταδιακα και λιγο μπροκολο ,πιπερια ή καποιο αλλο αξιολογο χορταρικο 2 φορες την εβδομαδα σταδιακα αυξανομενο και σε περισσοτερες ,πιστευω θα ησουν πληρως οκ αν και τωρα πιστευω οτι δεν θα εχεις προβλημα .θα δειξει .η αναμονη ειναι μεσα στην διαδικασια του χομπι οπως και επιτυχιες-αποτυχιες ! για τα αυγα δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω υπευθυνα σαν μη εκτροφεας του ειδους ...

----------


## dionysis

τελικα οι κοιν σπινοι αρχισαν να κλωσσαν 5 αυγά απο τα γκουλντιαν πριν 2 μερες.αν ειναι ενσπορα θα δουμε πουλακια συντομα πρωτα ο θεος :d

----------


## silverhawk

εγω βρηκα πριν 4 μερες ενα αυγο κατω στο κλουβι το εβαλα στην φωλια αλλα δεν βλεπω να δινουν και πολυ σημασια.....επισης αυτο που κανει εντυπωση ειναι οτι δεν συνεχιζει να γεννα μετα....

----------


## silverhawk

αλλα 2 αυαγουλακια σημερα στον πατο της κλουβας.......τα τοποθετησα προσεκτικα μεσα στην φολια αλλα δεν βλεπω διαθεση....αληθεια ποσες μερες ειναι ζωντανα τα αυγα μετα την γεννα απο το θηλυκο?

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΝΩΛΗ αν ενα αυγο εχει σπορο μεσα αν δεν ζεσταθει απο το θηλυκο και ειναι σε δροσερο μερος μπορει να διατηρηθει για αρκετες μερες .αλλα το πιθανοτερο στην περιπτωση σου ειναι απλα ασπορα .εχεις δει τα πουλια να βατευονται; εχουν βαλει νημα στη φωλια; αν ναι τοτε βαλε και μια δευτερη φωλια αντιδιαμετρικα απο την αλλη μηπως δεν τους αρεσει εκει που την εχεις .αν και δεν νομιζω .

----------

